# 03 Sentra Radio Removal



## awldae33 (May 8, 2005)

Can anyone tell me how to remove the stock radio on a 2003 Sentra GXE?

I am trying to hook up an FM Modulator, but I cant figure out how to get the stock radio out to wire it up.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## awldae33 (May 8, 2005)

Anyone? Please? Help? :fluffy:


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Just get a pry bar and have fun. If I were you I would get rid of that old thing and get you something with a aux input.


----------



## awldae33 (May 8, 2005)

Biscuit said:


> Just get a pry bar and have fun. If I were you I would get rid of that old thing and get you something with a aux input.



Its not the radio Im worried about. Its the trim around the radio/ac controls/ vents that concerns me. Besides, its my fiance's car; believe me, the first thing I did in mine was replace the factory radio.

So does anyone have any *real * instructions on how to _properly _ do this?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

awldae33 said:


> Its not the radio Im worried about. Its the trim around the radio/ac controls/ vents that concerns me. Besides, its my fiance's car; believe me, the first thing I did in mine was replace the factory radio.
> 
> So does anyone have any *real * instructions on how to _properly _ do this?


the top bin part just pulls out . no screws , as well as the trim part below the HVAC controls. once those are out you'll see the screws securing the radio


----------



## awldae33 (May 8, 2005)

OmegaManEX said:


> the top bin part just pulls out . no screws , as well as the trim part below the HVAC controls. once those are out you'll see the screws securing the radio


So are they held in by a hook-type deal? If so, do I have to press in somewhere with a flat head screwdriver? Also, by top-bin, do you mean the storage compartment, or the trim, or both? Thanks for your response! :fluffy:


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

awldae33 said:


> So are they held in by a hook-type deal? If so, do I have to press in somewhere with a flat head screwdriver? Also, by top-bin, do you mean the storage compartment, or the trim, or both? Thanks for your response! :fluffy:


here you go 
http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=27255


----------

